# 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi ...overgrown



## Mark Evans

I'm collecting everything i need for an up and coming journal in my 60cm.

A change in substrate, is exciting.(thanks to Aquajardin   ) I've used ADA in the past with tremendous results, I'm itching to get this into a tank


----------



## nayr88

*Re: New journal, sometime in the future.*

What is with all this recent ada'ness haha, Viktors nano steves nano's and now you! I've had great results with ada, and with a trip to tgm next month I can see the wallet taking a bashing haha.

Also thing I'd do different is have a lot less power sand special(s in my case) that I had before, or a much much deeper amazonia layer, I was ever finding bits around the tank  but was the 1st time I'd used it #planbetter


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: New journal, sometime in the future.*



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> Also thing I'd do different is have a lot less power sand special(s in my case)



I'll only be using a small amount in this. In the big tank, I'll use the recommended amount.


----------



## sanj

*Re: New journal, sometime in the future.*

I feel that debate coming on.


----------



## nayr88

*Re: New journal, sometime in the future.*

What debate?


----------



## Garuf

*Re: New journal, sometime in the future.*

The ADA are the aquarium equivalent of homoeopathy pedallers debate... It won't happen though, I'm bored of playing that record, no one listens anyway. 

I can't wait to see the next tank appear, it'll be another winner I'm certain.


----------



## nayr88

*Re: New journal, sometime in the future.*

I'm unsure on what's going on :\ 

I LOVE ada, I'm completely consumed by there marketing coolness, plus I've had real good succes with them, its idiot proof haha

Mark, what are the dimensions of this new one?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: New journal, sometime in the future.*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> The ADA are the aquarium equivalent of homoeopathy pedallers debate... It won't happen though, I'm bored of playing that record, no one listens anyway.





			
				sanj said:
			
		

> I feel that debate coming on.





			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> I'm unsure on what's going on :\



It's amazing what one picture can do   

I posted it deliberately, just to 'stir things up a bit'   

The old 'powersand' debate


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: New journal, sometime in the future.*



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> Mark, what are the dimensions of this new one?



This is the 60 tank, but I'll be setting up a 120 x 55 x 55. 

The bigger of the 2 wont be showcased though. I'm trying to refrain from my mad episodes of posting all the time.


----------



## Joecoral

*Re: New journal, sometime in the future.*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> The bigger of the 2 wont be showcased though.



Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: New journal, sometime in the future.*

looking forward to this one Mark. 

Lol at the Homeopathy comment.


----------



## Antoni

*Re: New journal, sometime in the future.*

I don't see point you to stop posting  Its time consuming for you, but great enjoyment for us all...   One /journal/ for all.. all for one /journal/   

Looking forward your new ventures!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: New journal, sometime in the future.*



			
				Joecoral said:
			
		

> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!





			
				Antoni said:
			
		

> I don't see point you to stop posting  Its time consuming for you, but great enjoyment for us all...



I'm making a journal of this one. dont worry   

Hardscape will be easy...there wont be any. this will be a stem tastic scape. I'm going to try to help folk with trimming and stuff like that. A bit more 'educational' 

I've just picked up the deal of the week...a £40 cabinet. cheap as chips!

Its actually dark grey, almost ADA colour. 







			
				ianho said:
			
		

> looking forward to this one Mark.



cheers bud.


----------



## Antoni

*Re: New journal, sometime in the future.*

That's sexy  and dirty cheap


----------



## Tom

*Re: New journal, sometime in the future.*



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> I LOVE ada, I'm completely consumed by there marketing coolness, plus I've had real good succes with them, its idiot proof haha



I beg to differ.... oh.. hang on...  

Smart looking tank


----------



## sanj

*Re: New journal, sometime in the future.*



> The old 'powersand' debate



Yup thats the one.   

I am moving house so I think im going to have to make a re order of substrate for my humungo tank.

I just dont think I can justify the expense for Powersand when i have not seen any noticable effect from it in the past other than rising up and looking usightly. But it is the ADA way...

Anyway Mark I thought you had to get rid of a lot of tanks a couple of years ago (Wifey's orders?). So whats changed now, are you slowly sneaking more in?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: New journal, sometime in the future.*



			
				sanj said:
			
		

> Anyway Mark I thought you had to get rid of a lot of tanks a couple of years ago (Wifey's orders?). So whats changed now, are you slowly sneaking more in?



I think she finally realizes, that i can actually make a tank look half decent. In fact, today, I've had a tidy up outside, got rid of 5 van loads of crap, and found about 30KG of minilandscape rock   

well, the wife seems real keen! she's arranged them, in size alomost, down the side of the house!.. good girl


----------



## sanj

*Re: New journal, sometime in the future.*

Ooh nice, where did you get that landscaping stone? Did you have to smash it up?


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: New journal, sometime in the future.*

that better not be seiryu!!?? If so theres about a million pounds worth! Do they mine it in Newark? lol


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: New journal, sometime in the future.*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> that better not be seiryu



It is mate.   



			
				sanj said:
			
		

> where did you get that landscaping stone?



most of that lot was bought by myself. I do have a load more from Plantedbox days, but that's still with a partner.

I'll be using a lot of the stone in the 120 x 55 x 55   

The tank is in situ, taking the place of the the almost.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: New journal, sometime in the future.*

that looks sweet as, BTW we have the same wall paper. Great bargain on the cabinet as well.


----------



## nayr88

*Re: New journal, sometime in the future.*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> ianho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that better not be seiryu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is mate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sanj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where did you get that landscaping stone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> most of that lot was bought by myself. I do have a load more from Plantedbox days, but that's still with a partner.
> 
> I'll be using a lot of the stone in the 120 x 55 x 55
> 
> The tank is in situ, taking the place of the the almost.
Click to expand...


look at that bloody tele!!! haha

you must be doing something right mark, all this ada gear a tele like that an using seiryu stone as gravel for the garden!!    haha

lovely looking cabinet, really does look the part.

will you be selling off any old stock? i love seiryu stone.


----------



## nayr88

*Re: New journal, sometime in the future.*

oi get a spirit level on hat light to pal!!! haha


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: New journal, sometime in the future.*



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> oi get a spirit level on hat light to pal!!! haha



 

it is actually level. i used a wide angle lens, which has distorted straight lines....the ceiling isnt straight neither, yet the floor is


----------



## Tom

*Re: New journal, sometime in the future.*

Lens makes it look like a crooked cottage!


----------



## John Starkey

*Re: New journal, sometime in the future.*

Looks very nice Mark,i can,t wait to see this one,i love stem setup,s,

john.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: New journal, sometime in the future.*



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> ,i love stem setup,s,



me to mate. I've done anything really 'stemmy' for ages.

I'll be using many variteies including 1 that isnt used all that often.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: New journal, sometime in the future.*

I've kindly been donated some mature media for my filters. It's coming from my local P@H store filters. I've got to know the manager really well. so thumbs up to James.   

My windowsill is like a moss factory, reviving some moss i got from Vivarium, and some moss I've had for some time. 





Still unsure whether it's going in this tank or the 120.

On a side note, I've ordered a geismann infinity for the 120. 2 x 150MH and 2 x 54t5.


----------



## a1Matt

*Re: New journal, sometime in the future.*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> john starkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,i love stem setup,s,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me to mate. I've done anything really 'stemmy' for ages.
> 
> I'll be using many variteies including 1 that isnt used all that often.
Click to expand...


About time someone revived Hygrophila difformis  8) 
If that stem was discovered new now I reckon people would go nuts for it!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: New journal, coming soon!*



			
				a1Matt said:
			
		

> If that stem was discovered new now I reckon people would go nuts for it!



As with any new plant i reckon. 

To add some sense to using a 150w metal halide lamp over a 60cm tank, the height between the light and the tank is 66cm. 

I've done this before with a past tank, with incredible health and no algae. 

Hardscape just for show.


----------



## nayr88

*Re: New journal, coming soon!*

Hardscape looks good, a scree type layout. 

its amazing how high the light is and yet how easily its illuminating the tank AND the whole room haha

Cool moss factory   very cool


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: New journal, coming soon!*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

>


Sexy.

How distracting is the light spill, Mark?  I don't think my wife would allow that in my living room!


----------



## faizal

*Re: New journal, coming soon!*

Hi ,.Mark. Did you grow all those moss by the window seal emmersed? I am sorry for the silly question but do you just fill a shallow tray with water & just place the moss in ,...just like that? Do the leaves have to be above the water surface level / below them?

Faizal


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: New journal, coming soon!*



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> its amazing how high the light is and yet how easily its illuminating the tank AND the whole room haha





			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> How distracting is the light spill, Mark? I don't think my wife would allow that in my living room!



I did pull the tank away from the wall which exaggerates the spill. The house over the last 4 or 5 years, has always had a tank set up, so you kind of get used to it. 

Oddly enough, my wife Natalya, did actually comment on how 'empty' the room looks without anything set up...especially the big tank   I really am getting somewhere with her state of mind!   



			
				faizal said:
			
		

> Hi ,.Mark. Did you grow all those moss by the window seal emmersed? I am sorry for the silly question but do you just fill a shallow tray with water & just place the moss in ,...just like that? Do the leaves have to be above the water surface level / below them?



Not a silly question at all mate. 

I submerge them in water until slightly covered. It's easy to change the water everyday, and in time you'll end up with lots of fresh, clean moss. 

I'm actually going to trim this lot, and put the cuttings in another container to 'grow on'


----------



## faizal

*Re: New journal, coming soon!*

Thank you !!!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: New journal, coming soon!*

No probs Fazial.

It's a good idea, once you've got 'clean and green' moss, to tie them to stones etc....ready for the aquarium at a later date. 









here's some a revived.









Now their getting scraggy, just trim them up and re-tie the cuttings.


----------



## faizal

*Re: New journal, coming soon!*

 That's a really healthy looking moss, Mark. Thank you very much . What kind of moss is that, by the way? They are really nice & puffy


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: New journal, coming soon!*

It's mostly java moss. I've also got a lot of christmas moss from the vivarium show,which needs loads of time to recover.


----------



## bigmatt

*Re: New journal, coming soon!*

a1Matt shared his mossy exploits here
http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f= ... ing+mosses
Cheers!
Matt


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: New journal, coming soon!*

yeah a1matts the boy! king moss.

I'm still a noob to the stuff, but extremely willing to learn its ways. I've found in high tech setups, it's a hater of all things usually good to plants. In a plastic pot in the window, it grows like mad!


----------



## faizal

*Re: New journal, coming soon!*

That was an amazing write up on mosses by the way. I wish I had read that much earlier.


----------



## bigmatt

*Re: New journal, coming soon!*

Me too!  That's why i posted it up again - i've suggested it gets addded as a sticky thread but nothing yet...


----------



## faizal

*Re: New journal, coming soon!*

I just Pm-ed him with hopes that he might include it in the Articles Section of UKAPS. Love to read the more detailed version of that post.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: New journal, coming soon!*

nice hardscape, Mark. What are the ideas on the planting??? It does remind me a lot of Georges hardscape in 'project scree'. Now, i know thats far from a bad thing. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: New journal, coming soon!*

I'm going to be much more emmersed growing, for future setups. especially mosses.

Here's the other thing I've trialled. Hydrocotyle sp. Japan.

I planted 4 little cuttings and the runners have developed in 1 week. This is ridiculously easy to grow.






My reasoning for this, was try and see how easy it was. Then over the summer, I'll grow loads on and send it out, in the knowledge it'll be algae free. 

I sent some out recently, and royal mail trashed it.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: New journal, coming soon!*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> nice hardscape, Mark. What are the ideas on the planting??? It does remind me a lot of Georges hardscape in 'project scree'. Now, i know thats far from a bad thing. What are your thoughts?



sand and mini landscape rock will always look similar. no matter what you do. 

As mentioned, there wont be any hardscape. More along the lines of dutch   

I'll be using all Tropica plants in this tank to, with a new one previously unreleased.


----------



## Gill

*Re: New journal, coming soon!*

absolutely Stunning As Always.
The way you are growing your cuttings is interesting and will def give you great growth


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: New journal, coming soon!*

interesting mate, i will hopefully get to pop over in the summer and see it in real life. I reckon you'll nail a dutch scape.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: New journal, coming soon!*



			
				Gill said:
			
		

> absolutely Stunning As Always.
> The way you are growing your cuttings is interesting and will def give you great growth



i've tried a few planst like this. (cling film over the top) never fails.



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> i will hopefully get to pop over in the summer and see it in real life. I reckon you'll nail a dutch scape.



you know where i am.

here's the excact same plant, planted in full sun, outdoors, no water.

It grows tiny, and with a red stalk. perfect for wabi kusa, as it withstands low humidity.


----------



## Tom

*Re: New journal, coming soon!*

I've got some Hydro. sibthorpioides on the go in an old Bonsai pot in plain soil (but very moist). It's started putting out new leaves now, and looks like it will start growing really well  I've not had as much success with the mosses though - so far for me, BGA has been the issue. 

Great hardscape - I'm assuming it won't be a straight-forward Iwagumi due to the tank's height and open space above the rocks? I absolutely love that layout so far though  *[EDIT]* _just seen you said no hardscape!!_

Tom


----------



## nayr88

*Re: New journal, coming soon!*

Wow, that emmersed growth went ape! Haha

I'm going to give it a try, good for a wabi as you said mate. I didn't mean to compare this to George's, just mentioned the word scree for its actual definition, 'rock pile' ( I think) looks a bunch different to George's.

As you say no hardscape, I'm sure you have the skill to pull it out the bag, hardscape makes and breaks a scape, so when you don't use it your trimming planting and general 'skills' as a aquascaper are really put to the test...as I said sure yourll be fione though


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: New journal, coming soon!*

Argghhhh... A bit of playing around with hardscape, and the wife wants wood!!!

She's such a fan of my wood, and every time i get it out, she loves it. 

So maybe the 120, will be stem tastic! 



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> I didn't mean to compare this to George's,



It's not a bad thing mate.   



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Great hardscape - I'm assuming it won't be a straight-forward Iwagumi due to the tank's height and open space above the rocks? I absolutely love that layout so far though





			
				Tom said:
			
		

> [EDIT] just seen you said no hardscape!!



 This is why i need several tanks. 

I've done about 10 stone layouts, which i'd love to do, and about 7 wood scapes...all will never see the light of UKAPS forum!


----------



## Garuf

*Re: New journal, coming soon!*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Argghhhh... A bit of playing around with hardscape, and the wife wants wood!!!
> 
> She's such a fan of my wood, and every time i get it out, she loves it.


     

What ever you do it'll be great I'm sure.


----------



## GHNelson

*Re: New journal, coming soon!*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> I'm going to be much more emmersed growing, for future setups. especially mosses.
> 
> Here's the other thing I've trialled. Hydrocotyle sp. Japan.
> 
> I planted 4 little cuttings and the runners have developed in 1 week. This is ridiculously easy to grow.
> Hi Mark
> Any chance of a few cuttings :?:  to place in my little Nano set-up.
> Will make a donation and pay postage.
> hoggie


----------



## Steve Smith

*Re: New journal, coming soon!*



			
				bigmatt said:
			
		

> Me too!  That's why i posted it up again - i've suggested it gets addded as a sticky thread but nothing yet...



Consider it stuck 

Looks like you've got a moss factory going there Mark!  What stones are you tying them with, slate chips or something?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: New journal, coming soon!*

The old 'wood' Gags eh Garuf...get's em everytime



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> What stones are you tying them with, slate chips or something?



Just bits of slate Steve. Garden centers stock them these days, loose.   



			
				hogan53 said:
			
		

> Any chance of a few cuttings  to place in my little Nano set-up.



2 weeks and I'll send some mate.   

A little like the last, but with mainly stems? 





When ever i do something random with the wood, the wife just doesn't get it.

When some more wood arrives, this should change the overall look.


----------



## Garuf

*Re: New journal, coming soon!*

I really like it, to my eyes the forked wood on the left should break the surface too to balance the much taller right hand piece. It'll be brilliant no matter what, I've always preferred your wood scapes, they always have so much more "life".


----------



## GHNelson

*Re: New journal, coming soon!*

Nice one Mark
Looking forward to both the new Scape and the cuttings  
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: New journal, coming soon!*



			
				hogan53 said:
			
		

> Looking forward to both the new Scape and the cuttings



no probs   



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> to my eyes the forked wood on the left should break the surface too to balance the much taller right hand piece




I've actually lowered the right piece, in consideration of the trimming line of the stems. So yeah, it's more balanced. 

Although it's fun placing wood, i'm actually starting to think more about the plant placement, and where stems should be trimmed etc. 

I'm now preparing the plant list.


----------



## mrjackdempsey

*Re: New journal, coming soon!*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Argghhhh... A bit of playing around with hardscape, and the wife wants wood!!!
> 
> She's such a fan of my wood, and every time i get it out, she loves it.
> 
> Proof it's not the size but how you use it that counts. Liking the layout already


----------



## Garuf

*Re: New journal, coming soon!*

That'd work, is their much space behind the wood for stems?


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: New journal, coming soon!*

Looks very nice, Mark.  I'm looking forward to the stem-fest.   



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Although it's fun placing wood, i'm actually starting to think more about the plant placement, and where stems should be trimmed etc.


That's how the real pros work.  If you see some of their hardscape before planting you'll wonder what on earth is going on.  Only 6 months down the line when the plants are matured and shaped etc. does it all come together.

Hardscape is an important aspect, of course, but shouldn't be overly relied upon in my opinion.  The plants are the true paint on the canvas...


----------



## John Starkey

*Re: New journal, coming soon!*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Looks very nice, Mark.  I'm looking forward to the stem-fest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Evans said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although it's fun placing wood, i'm actually starting to think more about the plant placement, and where stems should be trimmed etc.
> 
> 
> 
> That's how the real pros work.  If you see some of their hardscape before planting you'll wonder what on earth is going on.  Only 6 months down the line when the plants are matured and shaped etc. does it all come together.
> 
> Hardscape is an important aspect, of course, but shouldn't be overly relied upon in my opinion.  The plants are the true paint on the canvas...
Click to expand...


Hi Mark,i like the design very much,but as George says,you are now thinking more about plant placement rather than too much on hard scape,if you take a real close look when you are walking in any wooded area,your rarely see the rocks or fallen branches,as these are covered in moss or hidden by plant growth,

john.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: New journal, coming soon!*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> If you see some of their hardscape before planting you'll wonder what on earth is going on. Only 6 months down the line when the plants are matured and shaped etc. does it all come together.



so so true mate.



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> your rarely see the rocks or fallen branches,as these are covered in moss or hidden by plant growth,



Again, so true. 

I fall into traps. Trying to create what i think people want to see, rather than doing what i want to see. 

I've reverted back to the original plan! NO HARDSCAPE.

Should be challenging, keeping everything in check.


----------



## nayr88

*Re: New journal, coming soon!*

Good to hear...read :/ I liked the no hardscape idea, should be good to watch and learn some trimming techniques and 'stuff'


----------



## Tom

*Re: New journal, coming soon!*

Yeah my trimming technique is awful, looking forward to some tips


----------



## Anonymous

*Re: New journal, coming soon!*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> I've reverted back to the original plan! NO HARDSCAPE.


Good. Gotta try some different colors  in there mate, this is your chance, you know fans tend to get bored seeing the same performance over and over again ... and you want to please the fans, don't you?  

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Steve Smith

*Re: New journal, coming soon!*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> I fall into traps. Trying to create what i think people want to see, rather than doing what i want to see.



It's good to remind ourselves of this sometimes   As much as this "hobby" (I think it's more than that these days) is about trying to create something that others like - contests and all - I think at the end of the day we are the ones that have to look at the scape day in, day out and if it doesn't please us to look at then what's the point?   



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Should be challenging, keeping everything in check.



I think you're more than qualified mate!  8)


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: New journal, coming soon!*

Insightful comments!  :idea: 

Approval from others and how it may affect our own aquascaping path is an interesting discussion.

Mark has taken aquascaping and aquarium photography to great new heights in the UK, and I'd like to think this has been achieved with some help and encouragement from some UKAPS members.  A real win-win scenerio.

However, I also think it's important to balance this with not losing one's sense of invidivuality and own creative path.

As one gets more experienced I think to attain the self-confidence to tread new ground becomes less challenging, and the perceived need for approval is reduced accordingly.

In summary, we know Mark's next creation is probably going to be great, but he doesn't _need_ us to tell him so, or how to do it.  However, I'm sure constructive comments are always welcome from all quarters... 

Keep up the great work mate!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: New journal, coming soon!*



			
				clonitza said:
			
		

> Gotta try some different colors in there mate, this is your chance, you know fans tend to get bored seeing the same performance over and over again ... and you want to please the fans, don't you?



Interesting mate. I didnt know i had fans   , but yes, colour would be nice. Maybe i'll even try a few plants that i've never grown before.   



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> I think at the end of the day we are the ones that have to look at the scape day in, day out and if it doesn't please us to look at then what's the point?



True steve. My 4 footer will be my baby, i think   



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Approval from others and how it may affect our own aquascaping path is an interesting discussion.
> 
> Mark has taken aquascaping and aquarium photography to great new heights in the UK, and I'd like to think this has been achieved with some help and encouragement from some UKAPS members. A real win-win scenerio.
> 
> However, I also think it's important to balance this with not losing one's sense of invidivuality and own creative path.
> 
> As one gets more experienced I think to attain the self-confidence to tread new ground becomes less challenging, and the perceived need for approval is reduced accordingly.
> 
> In summary, we know Mark's next creation is probably going to be great, but he doesn't need us to tell him so, or how to do it. However, I'm sure constructive comments are always welcome from all quarters...
> 
> Keep up the great work mate!



Cheers George. 

If i can help others, with short video's on trimming and things like that, i will. All for the benefit of the hobby 



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Yeah my trimming technique is awful, looking forward to some tips



I dont think it's 'tips' so much, but timing. You got the skills already mate


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: New journal, coming soon!*

I'm just testing the new filter. An aquadistri Aquapro 600.

A nifty little thing, and considering it's smallish size, it's pretty good with flow. 

I'm going to try a spray bar on this tank. It's running now, and the water movement is awesome.


----------



## Tom

*Re: New journal, coming soon!*

I've found my new spray bar is so much better than the lilies on their own. Not as good looking though.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: New journal, coming soon!*

I've now attached the in line diffuser. 

Boy! incredible diffusion. The best I've had in a 60. The bubbles are being forced through the smaller holes and get even more obliterated.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: New journal, coming soon!*

Everything Is the wrong way around, but it's a simple check of 'things dont leak' 

I'll now empty the tank and get everything tidy and ready for when it's planted. It should be just a case of filling, and switching on. 

Unusually prepared for me


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: New journal, coming soon!*

I think it's time now to start this as a journal. 

So many pages in, and I've not done anything. 

The substrate system is ADA powersand special (approx 3 litres) and capped with ADA amazonia. (9 litres.) Both from Aquajardin.





These were never intended to be 'Iwagumi' just layouts that use stone. 

Boredom, gets the better of me sometimes, and having the tank sat empty really frustrates me. 













I have the layout i intend to use, but i'll show that once i'm 100% happy


----------



## Gill

*Re: New journal, coming soon!*

Damn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! those are the rejects, can't wait to see the one that you actually liked the most to keep. 
I must say that hardscape no.3 is a winner for me, but i do not doubt your talent for rock placement.


----------



## Jur4ik

*Re: New journal, coming soon!*

Some nice Hardscapes - you could easily beat ADGs HArdscape only tanks


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: New journal, coming soon!*



			
				Gill said:
			
		

> those are the rejects, can't wait to see the one that you actually liked the most to keep.



I'd actually like to scape them all.   just not enough room for this many tanks. I'd be divorced otherwise.



			
				Jur4ik said:
			
		

> Some nice Hardscapes - you could easily beat ADGs HArdscape only tanks



Cheers Juri, but the senke bros. are awesome guys, and extremely skillful.

After much playing, I've gone full Iwagumi. It takes me back to 'The Henge' days, which is real exciting....high light, co2, ferts etc.

So, here's the layout, i may go with...





And here's an attempt at being creative   





Thanks for looking.


----------



## Tom

*Re: New journal, coming soon!*

Very nice - are you sticking with the stems plan, or going for the proper low-growers look?

How much of a substrate slope do you have? In the photo it looks quite a flat, but it looks good like that.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: New journal, coming soon!*



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> are you sticking with the stems plan, or going for the proper low-growers look?



A bit of both Tom. hence the low substrate. I dont want the substrate to chew up all of the height, and the resort to trimming stems sooner than i should.    



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> How much of a substrate slope do you have?



2 inch to about 3 @ the back. the 135mm f2 flattens everything to death


----------



## Tom

*Re: New journal, coming soon!*

That's a good point. How much room have you got at the back for planting? My mistake in the Mini M was too big a foreground, and only leaving enough room for 1 row of stems which doesn't allow much bushyness.  

I want to get an adapter for my FD 135 2.8 to fit EOS, as it's a lovely lens. I'm starting to use the 70-200 around 135 for tank shots now, it's a great length.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: New journal, coming soon!*



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> How much room have you got at the back for planting?



Surprisingly loads. I usually make the same mistake, but I've chosen stones carefully to avoid the same mistake. 

Stems can be planted real tight to the glass anyway, so you dont need that much space.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: New journal, coming soon!*

Adding the last 2 stones


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: New journal, coming soon!*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> It takes me back to 'The Henge' days, which is real exciting...


My thoughts exactly mate.

In all honesty I think I prefer the very first layout in this journal (below), but as we know, the planting you plan is more suited to your latest layout (above).


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: New journal, coming soon!*

Love the background and video, by the way!


----------



## B7fec

*Re: New journal, coming soon!*

Hi mate,

This looks great! Nice vid too.....loving the stone work, I cannot wait to see this scape with the plants in situ, am looking forward to see how your planting layout ideas materialise and how you pull the whole thing together. Another great journal in progress! Quality as always!  

Just a quick question.....I struggle down my neck of the woods to get some quality stone, yet in all those test scapes the stones look great.....where do you get such materials from?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: New journal, coming soon!*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Love the background and video, by the way!



Cheers bud!   



			
				B7fec said:
			
		

> This looks great! Nice vid too.....loving the stone work, I cannot wait to see this scape with the plants in situ, am looking forward to see how your planting layout ideas materialise and how you pull the whole thing together. Another great journal in progress! Quality as always!



Thanks very muchly Ben   



			
				B7fec said:
			
		

> yet in all those test scapes the stones look great.....where do you get such materials from?



It's taken time to get some half decent stones.In the past,  From the odd trip to TGM i selected a few myself, and luckily for me, Aqua essentials sent me some good samples when i first started out. 

My best stones, i sold when plantedbox was going...a big mistake   

occasionally I'll come across somewhere that sells them, and I'll buy 1 bit maybe. I think it could be one of those 'life time' collection thingys. 

I find mini landscape rock, a joy to work with, but I'd like to get my hands on some of the ADA stuff!



			
				B7fec said:
			
		

> am looking forward to see how your planting layout ideas materialise and how you pull the whole thing together.



I've got the plant list finalised i reckon.

 Tropica have kindly let me trial a new plant, which is currently not available, called Ranunculus inundatus. It's a smallish foreground plant which spreads on runners, and has 'star' shaped crown.


----------



## B7fec

*Re: New journal, coming soon!*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> I find mini landscape rock, a joy to work with, but I'd like to get my hands on some of the ADA stuff!



And me!! I'm off to TGM on May 28th for a UKAPS meet that Andyh is organising so will see what I can lay my hands on then......



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> I think it could be one of those 'life time' collection thingys.



Definitely!!   Just wish I had some good stockists round me!  



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Tropica have kindly let me trial a new plant, which is currently not available, called Ranunculus inundatus. It's a smallish foreground plant which spreads on runners, and has 'star' shaped crown.



Sounds nice! Can't wait to see it..... just did a Google search on it, got to say it looks very nice indeed!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: New journal, coming soon!*

It's always good to make a collection, and never get rid of any. I've either sold or given away some awesome hardscape. 

The good stuff is like rocking horse doo doo. 

I showed a pic of hydrocotyle sp. Japan...





here's a week on...





I wont use it in here though.


----------



## B7fec

*Re: New journal, coming soon!*

Great growth there Mark, how's this done? Substrates kept damp.... then plant goes in....then cling film?? also is it sprayed with ferts and water daily? might have ago at this myself....

could this be done for any plant?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: New journal, coming soon!*



			
				B7fec said:
			
		

> Great growth there Mark, how's this done? Substrates kept damp.... then plant goes in....then cling film?? also is it sprayed with ferts and water daily? might have ago at this myself....
> 
> could this be done for any plant?



Hi Ben

I put substrate in a pot (flora base) fill like you would do to plant up in an aquarium, then plant the plants.

 Cover with cling film. leave in window! job done.

 I dont add ferts or anything. Maybe, open the cling film then cover again, to let the stale air free.

I've done it with rotala, HC (which flowered like mad, and HM. I'd like to get into some more, especially in the summer months.


----------



## B7fec

*Re: New journal, coming soon!*

Great stuff, cheers mate,



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> 'd like to get into some more, especially in the summer months.



Exactly what I was thinking, I'm going to try Tenellus and some Hydro.... it's a great way to grow excess plants from scapes on and of course reuse or send them out etc, totally algae free.   

I saw your moss factory   awesome stuff, I'm doing the similar with some tropica weeping moss but its taking an age to get going......


----------



## FishBeast

*Re: New journal, coming soon!*

seeing your journals always keeps my comming back to UKAPS. Always inspirational and motivational.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: New journal, coming soon!*



			
				FishBeast said:
			
		

> seeing your journals always keeps my comming back to UKAPS. Always inspirational and motivation.



awww, cheers mate   If i can help folk, i will.



			
				B7fec said:
			
		

> I saw your moss factory  awesome stuff,



Just trying to keep going, what you gave me   I also intend to grow it a bit better in the new 120, than i did in the 60cm...something wasnt right. 

Moss, likes it plain and simple i think.


----------



## John Starkey

*Re: New journal, coming soon!*

The video links to you tube never seem to work for me on my macbook,but they work fine on my i-phone ,any idea,s why anybody,

cheers john.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: New journal, coming soon!*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Moss, likes it plain and simple i think.


Can you elaborate on that please, Mark?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: New journal, coming soon!*



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> The video links to you tube never seem to work for me on my macbook,but they work fine on my i-phone ,any idea,s why anybody,



not sure mate. It should play, unless it's the type of player?...shouldn't be an issue though.



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Mark Evans wrote:
> Moss, likes it plain and simple i think.
> Can you elaborate on that please, Mark?



sure, I've grown moss in low light tanks, with no co2, ferts or waterchanges. see below...





you cant really see, but the moss was everywhere, and really very healthy.

It grew so healthy, with no effort. In the 60cm, with high everything, it always seem to struggle a little, slight browning.

I then researched a little, and many expert moss users, often said that moss likes stability, and not too much of the good stuff.

Back to the Hydrocotyle, i planted this stuff last week, in a little peat bag. A single node, is now growing like wild fire. The last 2 days has seen the most growth, visible, even in the last few hours.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: New journal, coming soon!*

I think you're right.  Moss thrives on neglect.  

Trouble is, how to balance that with the other plants you may be keeping?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: New journal, coming soon!*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Trouble is, how to balance that with the other plants you may be keeping?



mmm, good point. I'm slowly, coming around to the idea of low dosing, a little like Amano. 

This is one of the reasons, I've chosen a substrate system that, in theory, should cover me for a leaner dosing regime. 

It cant be a bad thing to at least try a lower dosing schedule.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: New journal, coming soon!*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> George Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trouble is, how to balance that with the other plants you may be keeping?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmm, good point. I'm slowly, coming around to the idea of low dosing, a little like Amano.
> 
> This is one of the reasons, I've chosen a substrate system that, in theory, should cover me for a leaner dosing regime.
> 
> It cant be a bad thing to at least try a lower dosing schedule.
Click to expand...

Try lower CO2 too, and low light, of course...


----------



## Jur4ik

*Re: New journal, coming soon!*

The tank I submitted to ASE2011 I dosed daily dosage of ADA ferts only once per week as I couldn´t maintain the tank more frequently - all plants are looking great and grow compact and dense. You wont get the turbo speed though


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: New journal, coming soon!*

I've  had the night from hell. Getting stuck in major traffic, and rushing to get a tank planted before i go to work tomorrow.

Anyway, here's a sneaky peek. Directly after filling. 

I'll be tidying up after work tomorrow.






Hope you approve.


----------



## nayr88

*Re: New journal, sneaky peek.*

Approve for sure

Shame the set up was stressful its a great feeling as you setting up and thinking 'this is going well' not so good when you find yourself asking 'AH S**T where did I put the tweezors/pot of that plant' and similar annoying things haha


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: New journal, sneaky peek.*

i'm sure it'll be grand Mark! Look forward to more pics...

BTW if you need more micranthemum umbrosum, give me a shout.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: New journal, sneaky peek.*

Cheers fellas. I'll do a full run down tomorrow of plants used. 

The quantities in Tropica pot's is just incredible. The new stem looks great. I'm interested to see how that pans out.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: New journal, sneaky peek.*

Here's the FTS, directly after planting.

Water is clear ish, after using the plastic bag method. 





There's a mass of stems in the back, which, with time, fill the right hand side, with just a touch of colour from a couple of red ish stems   

There'll be plenty of trimming in this one.


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: New journal, sneaky peek.*

Loving the background 
And the video...


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: New journal, sneaky peek.*



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Loving the background



Flowering plants   mmmm...yeah, the wife wont let me paint the wall blue   

A quick waterchange this morning.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: New journal, sneaky peek.*

You're up early this morning mark! If you're after some red stems (not tropica though), if you're over in Lincoln there's some ludwegia in the Aquarium and it is honestly the red-est plant i have ever seen. I had to buy some.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: New journal, sneaky peek.*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> You're up early this morning mark!



I've got to go to work mate  :? 



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> If you're after some red stems (not tropica though), if you're over in Lincoln there's some ludwegia in the Aquarium and it is honestly the red-est plant i have ever seen.



Cheers Ian.


----------



## Westyggx

*Re: New journal, sneaky peek.*

I love the rock placements Mark, very nice.


----------



## Antoni

*Re: New journal, sneaky peek.*

Looks really nice, Mark, even done under pressure   

I tried to imagine how it will looks like after the plants take  a grip and I think that the idea for stems solely on the right hand side makes this Iwagumi, very different and unique.   Do you intend to shape the plants by trimming, or you will look for a bushy wild view? ...or it is too early to say


----------



## John Starkey

*Re: New journal, sneaky peek.*

Very nice Mark,love the rock layout and plant choice,i cant wait for it to grow in because that,s when it all pulls together,

john.


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: New journal, sneaky peek.*

looking good mate


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: New journal, sneaky peek.*

Many thanks for the kind response guys.   

Here's a quick rundown of plants.

HC 
Rotala sp. green 
Rotala rotundifolia 
Proserpinaca Paulustris 'cuba' 
Eleocharis Parvula  
Ranunculus inundatus (unreleased)

I really have to thank Tropica for supplying the plants. After being a big user of Aquaefleur, the quantities in an individual pot is quite astounding. 

Believe it or not, the foreground HC, is from just 3 pots.



			
				Antoni said:
			
		

> Do you intend to shape the plants by trimming, or you will look for a bushy wild view?



Hi Antoni! I'll be trimming them in an organised manner i think...manicured almost. I just feel this would suit the overall look.   



			
				Westyggx said:
			
		

> I love the rock placements Mark, very nice.



Thanks mate, this means a lot.   

Day 1, and everything's just fine. HC and the Rununculus pearl quite intensely along with the stems in the back....you can just make it out in the pic.





I'm now training the wife to do water changes


----------



## nayr88

*Re: New journal, sneaky peek.*

Ranunculus inundatus ,,is this the plant infront of the rocks? Looks odd, how does it grow?bushy? 

I saw George mentioned on his twitter he had seen a few new species from Tropica  cool stuff

Oh and good luck with the training, I've gotta do the same with my gf for when I go away for a month in november to Brazil


----------



## faizal

*Re: New journal, coming soon!*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> sure, I've grown moss in low light tanks, with no co2, ferts or waterchanges. see below...



Whoa!!! That tank really looks lush, Mark!! Could you be kind enough to name those plants please? And is that AS Amazonia ?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: New journal, sneaky peek.*



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> Ranunculus inundatus ,,is this the plant infront of the rocks? Looks odd, how does it grow?bushy?



Thats the one...slightly clearer here...





It grows on runners, just like tenellus. It's settling in, and is now giving off underwater form leaves. 

As it's new to me, I'll play it by ear, to see what it does and how it does it.   



			
				faizal said:
			
		

> Could you be kind enough to name those plants please? And is that AS Amazonia ?



Hi mate. the substrate is columbo florabase. I didn't dose, or add ferts or do any water changes. 

The plants, if i remember rightly were...

accicularis
HM
rotala rotundifola
Crypt sp....cant remember
some kind of penny wart?...from my local river (growing out of top)
hydrocotyle (tropica)
java moss

i think that's it...


----------



## faizal

*Re: New journal, sneaky peek.*

It really looks lovely Mark. Nice jungle look.   How did you manage to grow accicularis without co2? I am sorry again to be asking off topic questions but Columba Flora base is a type of soil isn't it? If so,...how did you manage with no water changes with regards to NH4 being commonly released with this type of substrate ?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: New journal, sneaky peek.*



			
				faizal said:
			
		

> How did you manage to grow accicularis without co2?



It's possible to grow just about any plant without co2. They'll just grow slower   



			
				faizal said:
			
		

> Columba Flora base is a type of soil isn't it? If so,...how did you manage with no water changes with regards to NH4 being commonly released with this type of substrate ?



I reckon, with low light being the key, Issues associated with ammonia leaching are minimised. The algae driver (light) just isnt their to trigger these problems. 

It's not until you increase lighting intensity, you'll start to hit the algae brick wall.


----------



## Tom

*Re: New journal, sneaky peek.*

And the plants will suck it up pretty quickly too when they're that densely grown


----------



## faizal

*Re: New journal, sneaky peek.*

Thank you . Your new tank is looking amazing there.


----------



## Antoni

*Re: New journal, sneaky peek.*

I'm really keen to see how the new plant will develop and look in the foreground   


> Hi Antoni! I'll be trimming them in an organised manner i think...manicured almost. I just feel this would suit the overall look.



This is what I was imagine will be complimenting the scape at most    Cant wait to see!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: New journal, sneaky peek.*



			
				Antoni said:
			
		

> This is what I was imagine will be complimenting the scape at most  Cant wait to see!



Cheers mate. I'm looking forward to getting scissor happy again. Kinda miss it. 

RESULT!!!!... I've just trained the wife into doing W/C everyday this week!   AWESOME. i'm much more at ease, in the knowledge they'll get done.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: New journal, sneaky peek.*

Here's the 7 seven day report. 

I've not seen it all week, but left instruction with a very well trained Russian wife   ...the girl did good!   

Water changes, ferts...no probs!

Using ADA substrate system, Tropica plants and fertiliser, seems to be a perfect match. I've not had a start like this to a tank for such a long time. 

Here's the planting day pic.





And here's as it is when i got home from working away.





I now have glass ware which should arrive in a week or so. so PLAESE IGNORE the plumbing!


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 7 days*

Can't fall off with a Tropica/Aqua Soil combo!

Looks great mate.  Looking forward to seeing it in the flesh soon!


----------



## Tom

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 7 days*

Looks great. How much Tropica are you dosing?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 7 days*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Looking forward to seeing it in the flesh soon!



kettles already on   



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> How much Tropica are you dosing?



I'm not fully sure why, but I've heard a mixture of both TPN and TPN+ can be effective. I'm...or rather my better half, is dosing 5 ml of each on W/C days. followed by 3 ml of a strong mix of liquid carbon. 

I bought some concentrate of the chemical that's in easycarbo, and mad my own, slightly stronger mix.

One other change for me in this tank, is the spray bar. Diffusion, and movement of water seems to be much better...a leaf out of cegs book i guess.  

If i get a 'proper' chance I'll take some images with flash, and no plumbing.  8)

Looks like I'll be getting the scissors out sooner than i thought too.


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 7 days*

when is the book coming out?

with all the amazing tanks you setup up one after the other, you should put out a book like amano!


----------



## John Starkey

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 7 days*

Jesus thats got to be a record for growing in a tank in 7 days,

Amazing,
John


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 7 days*



			
				wearsbunnyslippers said:
			
		

> when is the book coming out?
> 
> with all the amazing tanks you setup up one after the other, you should put out a book like amano!



Another 20 years, and i might   ...not good enough just yet.



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> Jesus thats got to be a record for growing in a tank in 7 days,
> 
> Amazing,



I'm a tad surprised at the speed john. There's been no melt what so ever from the HC 

A few trims, and the over all look should improve.


----------



## greenink

*'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 7 days*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> One other change for me in this tank, is the spray bar. Diffusion, and movement of water seems to be much better...a leaf out of cegs book i guess.
> .



This is interesting - keen to hear how moving to glassware changes this. How much surface movement are you getting with a spraybar - just the odd ripple or a 'mound' of water?

My 'see through' tank challenge http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=15878


----------



## Antoni

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 7 days*

What a improvement in just 7 days! That is great! 

Congrats to the "better half"   I think she is doing better than most of us in matter of plant growing   I have not achieved such a growth in that short term yet!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 7 days*



			
				mikeappleby said:
			
		

> This is interesting - keen to hear how moving to glassware changes this. How much surface movement are you getting with a spraybar - just the odd ripple or a 'mound' of water?



It's like a soft ripple. More even than with a spray bar. I might even save the lillys for the 120cm.



			
				Antoni said:
			
		

> What a improvement in just 7 days! That is great!



Cheers Antoni.   

here's a comparison. 





and water change time... directly from the tap.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 7 days*

aye up i think we should be giving Mrs Mark some credit here!

Well done Mrs Mark.

Thats gonna be fully grown in by next week!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 7 days*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> aye up i think we should be giving Mrs Mark some credit here!
> 
> Well done Mrs Mark.



I've passed the message on   

I'll just add, the lighting period whilst i'm away is just 5 hours per day.


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 7 days*

Hehe, be carefull 
Otherwise you risk being not allowed to get hands on your tank if she enjoys it too much  8) and you stay away for long.
Will be like, 'you know darling, get your on scape'    
Another star is rising?


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 7 days*

blinkin eck, thats a lot of growth in a short space of time and is looking great!  

Is the new Ranunculus inundatus from tropica different to the one anubias do in the cups?  Im asking as i have some in my tank but it grew super big so im just wondering if the tropica one is different and maybe a dwarf version?  Either that or your managing to keep it small with trimming which ive not tried on mine as it didnt grow too well in the 90cm


----------



## nayr88

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 7 days*

I can't believe the amount of growth in just 7days! I really don't understand haha.

5ml each of tpn and tpn plus over a 7 day period? 
I wasn't sure if tpn could be dosed a week at a time, I have a bottle with no instructions :/


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 7 days*



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Will be like, 'you know darling, get your on scape'



it'll never get that far Ed   ...i hope    



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> Im asking as i have some in my tank but it grew super big so im just wondering if the tropica one is different and maybe a dwarf version?



I'm cant be 100% sure. Maybe Tropica have modified it a little. I can ask.

This version has settled in wonderfully. There's the odd tall stem, but many smaller ones also. signs of horizontal growth to. I'll be trimming off taller stems sometime soon.







			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> I can't believe the amount of growth in just 7days! I really don't understand haha.



If i'm honest, i cant neither. I take mental pics in my head of a night time, and this morning, you can see physically how the plants have grown over night. roots on stems, grass where there was no grass...stuff like that. 

I'm in no doubt this is only one week old, and i have the early startup issues to contend with, so i'm not kidding myself just yet. But if it runs like 'Autumn Blush' did, i should be OK.


----------



## flygja

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 7 days*

7 days in what wouldve taken me weeks! I think the liquid carbon is playing a role in the HC growth. Its like steroids for HC.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 7 days*



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> I think the liquid carbon is playing a role in the HC growth. Its like steroids for HC.



Good point. There's so many variables that have changed compared to other tanks I've done, i cant quite nail which one it is, or maybe it's the combination of all of them.


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 7 days*

Looking good Mark - the ranunculus is lovely isn't it 

Are you using Toni's ferts on this one ?

Cheers
Tony


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 7 days*



			
				Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> the ranunculus is lovely isn't it



it is indeed. I can see this working in so many ways, in so many styles of tank.



			
				Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> Are you using Toni's ferts on this one ?



No mate. As this is for Tropica, i'm using their TPN and TPN+


----------



## mrjackdempsey

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 7 days*

Looking real good,Mark even Mrs Evans seems to have the magic green thumbs as well   Trouble I think now is that you're not challenged anymore and that you NEED to 'scape a 8' tank, and the funny thing is I happen to have such a tank that needs such magic at my gaff   .I'm starting to see a solution , are you?   
  Seriously really liking this tank and thinking I might steal some of your ideas even if I can't get your choice of plants


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 7 days*



			
				mrjackdempsey said:
			
		

> Trouble I think now is that you're not challenged anymore and that you NEED to 'scape a 8' tank, and the funny thing is I happen to have such a tank that needs such magic at my gaff



book the tickets, and I'll pack my bags   

I've just had the company of George, Dan and mr Starkey. talking cameras and stuff.

George, very kindly gave my Dan one of his RAF hats. to say Dan was made up was an understatement.

he's now with his mate wearing it.


----------



## B7fec

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 7 days*

Wow Mark, what a beaut! The growth is really.....really great for 7 days, that has to be the quickest growth I've ever seen in such a short amount of time, as George said, you can't really beat Tropicas ferts, my last setup benefitted from them. 

As for the Ranunculus, it looks like a real nice plant, how's it covering the bottom? And will it blend in with the foreground Hc? Or are you going to keep trimming it so that it doesn't merge with it?

Last thing Mark, what's this strong liquid carbon mix?? Sounds interesting....... Is it something that could be dosed when the tank has live stock in it?


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 7 days*

I've now seen this beauty in the flesh, and enjoyed the company of fellow UKAPS crew, Mark Evans, John Starkey and Dan Crawford.  I also had lots of fun playing sword fights with Mark's 6 year-old son, Daniel! 

The growth is amazing and so healthy-looking; a real testament to the effective combination of Tropica and ADA products, as well as decent running gear and maintenance.  

I'm certain this will grow into another great 'scape, and really look forward to seeing how it transforms over the coming weeks.

Here's John admiring Mark's (on left) creation.  John's almost convinced himself he only needs a 60cm for his next set-up...


----------



## sanj

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 7 days*

Whats going on with Marks face....experimenting with moss? 

Is there any point me saying how fantastic it is, yet again. Can you do somthing crap once in a while, just so that I know you are human.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 7 days*



			
				sanj said:
			
		

> Whats going on with Marks face....experimenting with moss?



i need a shave   



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> I also had lots of fun playing sword fights with Mark's 6 year-old son, Daniel!



he now has a new hero   



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> The growth is amazing and so healthy-looking; a real testament to the effective combination of Tropica and ADA products, as well as decent running gear and maintenance.



Thanks George. Good gear always helps. 

Foe me, getting to play with all of Johns lenses was great. not a crap one in site. L series heaven. 





I really cant believe i'm saying this, but tomorrow shall see the first trim...after 8 days


----------



## nayr88

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 7 days*

8 days and a trim....I'm not reading this any more haha. Its devastating!! Haha

Quality shots mate, the rock looks so dark compared to the landscape stone I have, it this ada stuff? Or just the standard stuff that's It most LFS?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 7 days*

It could be the intense lighting creating shadows. I also shoot with a lot of contrast.

Here's the forst full tank shot, with no equipment. 

Everything is 'scragy' but with time and trimming it'll become more organised...fingers crossed.


----------



## John Starkey

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 8 days full tank shot*

As George has said,i had a nice few hours at Mark,s it was great to see George and Dan,and mark and his lovely wife Natalia and his charming little lad Daniel,this scape is just amazing,and to think it,s just 7days old   ,

quality mate,
john.


----------



## Zerocon

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 7 days*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Here's John admiring Mark's (on left) creation.  John's almost convinced himself he only needs a 60cm for his next set-up...



Mark, you look like Derren Brown! He's been hypnotizing those plants into growing!  8)


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 8 days full tank shot*



			
				Zerocon said:
			
		

> Mark, you look like Derren Brown



It's a shame i didn't have his skills!...I'd be convincing the wife _she_ needs more tanks


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 8 days full tank shot*



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> and his lovely wife Natalia and his charming little lad Daniel,this scape is just amazing



cheers john. Natts your biggest fan mate! well impressed with the 'shoes' thing   

And George is Dan's hero...and me? well.....D Crawford's my hero   

The only real issue i have is a slight tanning from AS/powersand. it's getting better with every water change though.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 8 days full tank shot*

here's the l;ast shot this week  8) 

The 'Top down' shot.


----------



## Antoni

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 8 days full tank shot*

Lol I cant in anyway agree that this tank is only one week old, that is crazy   

Some magic here....


----------



## mrjackdempsey

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 8 days full tank shot*

Looking real good, Mark.Do you fancy trying to smuggle in with the Queen's luggage on Tuesday and sorting out my tank?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 8 days full tank shot*



			
				Antoni said:
			
		

> Lol I cant in anyway agree that this tank is only one week old, that is crazy



I've the wife to thank...she's the secret   



			
				mrjackdempsey said:
			
		

> Mark.Do you fancy trying to smuggle in with the Queen's luggage on Tuesday and sorting out my tank?



provide the Irish whisky, and i shall try


----------



## mrjackdempsey

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 8 days full tank shot*

No problem I take you to the Jameson Experience where they ply you( sorry, let you taste whiskies from around the world ) and let you make up your own mind which whiskey (Irish) or whisky you prefer.My brother in law did the tour a couple of years ago and came out pretty merry as we nominated him as 'official' taster where first he had five or six whiskies  from around the world, Irish, Scotch, Canadian ,American and I think Japanese, all diluted with water. He chose his three favourites,Irish,Scotch and American bourbon then had a number of whiskies from those three countries, still diluted with water.American was pretty quickly discounted(you don't know which is which) as too raw, Scotch next as to 'peaty' and of the number of Irish whiskies until he had one left (just happened to be Jameson so they gave him a cert, and a free bottle of Jameson for his troubles) He is now back in South Africa only drinks Jameson whiskey (where ironically it's cheaper than here) if he is having a short, framed his certs plus the pewter measures I had to buy him.He fell sound asleep on the few short miles home    I have a good friend working there so I get staff discount which works out pretty handy (includes most of the different Irish whiskies) Major difference between whiskies is the number of times they are distilled, American bourbon the least (once ) and Irish the most


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 8 days full tank shot*



			
				mrjackdempsey said:
			
		

> No problem I take you to the Jameson Experience where they ply you( sorry, let you taste whiskies from around the world



 that'll do!

It's the end of week 2 now, and I've arrived home. What a difference a week makes. Still no signs of algae, and everything is growing real good. 

Tomorrow or even tonight, I'll trim everything up...just too early last week. 

I've also received my ADA goodness in the shape of a solar 1...






Another thing I've received through the post is my glassware from aquasys, and i have to say, i'm mightily impressed   

More pics later.


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 2 weeks with ADA lighting*

looking very swish mark   Who's aquasys?  havent heard of that company before but looking forward to the pics.


----------



## Vince

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 2 weeks with ADA lighting*

Beautiful and truly inspiring. I love the light green colors of the plants, making it a light tank, and it contrasts really well with the stones.

Greets,

Vince 

p.s. You should try Lagavulin...


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 2 weeks with ADA lighting*

Ehh ehh, great growth. You have to sort out this solar cable


----------



## Antoni

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 2 weeks with ADA lighting*

Great growth, unbelievable, mate! 

I feel like this scape will be fully grown next week    and then what....

The solar looks nice, apart of the cable   

I can't wait to see the new toys!


----------



## nayr88

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 2 weeks with ADA lighting*

nice mate coming along lovley 

cool buddah


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 2 weeks with ADA lighting*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> Who's aquasys? havent heard of that company before but looking forward to the pics.



They're new mate. Not out as yet. Nice gear though.



			
				Vince said:
			
		

> Beautiful and truly inspiring. I love the light green colors of the plants, making it a light tank, and it contrasts really well with the stones.



Many thanks Vince.   



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> You have to sort out this solar cable



sorted!   



			
				Antoni said:
			
		

> , apart of the cable



 OK, OK...it's done



			
				Antoni said:
			
		

> Great growth, unbelievable, mate!



I'm stunned also Antoni.   



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> nice mate coming along lovley



cheers mate


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 2 weeks with ADA lighting*

I've just swapped the bulb for my ADA NAMH. Initially, i didn't like the warmth of this tube (5400k) but in this set up and with these plants, it looks real nice.

I've noticed (by eye) that the ADA doesn't seem to kick out as much light as the Arcadia...which is welcome in my book. 

Here's a top down shot. HC is now covered, so the fun time of trimming can begin.


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 2 weeks with ADA lighting*

Bloody amazing Mark !  Nice light too 

Look forward to seeing it trimmed ( and then stripped down when its 'finished' in another few days   )

Tony


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 2 weeks with ADA lighting*

Nah the dark side got you mate  How about an ADA tatoo?  

Looks great my friend. Because of the lower strength of the unit you can move down the Solar without any problem.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 2 weeks with ADA lighting*

that HC mate in 2 weeks!

*claps*

Hats off to Mrs Mark, the queen of HC growth. Can you pop her round to me for a week as i'm struggling to get mine to grow in the corners of my tanks. Thanks mate, i'll expect her tomoz around 8am.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 2 weeks with ADA lighting*



			
				Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> Bloody amazing Mark ! Nice light too



cheers Tony. A bit of eye candy in the house.   



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> Because of the lower strength of the unit you can move down the Solar without any problem.



I'll try that Viktor, thanks. I'm still @ 5 hours per day, so i'll monitor it over the weekend.   



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> Hats off to Mrs Mark, the queen of HC growth. Can you pop her round to me for a week as i'm struggling to get mine to grow in the corners of my tanks. Thanks mate, i'll expect her tomoz around 8am.



I've packed her bags, and she's now asking where she's going..."A hotel?" she asks


----------



## B7fec

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 2 weeks with ADA lighting*

Well done in the Evans house hold! Stunning growth Mark, for this result in 2 weeks is pretty unreal and a 5 hour photo period  

......so is it fish time? What's the plan?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 2 weeks with ADA lighting*



			
				B7fec said:
			
		

> for this result in 2 weeks is pretty unreal and a 5 hour photo period



My guess is, the 150w of MH. These stem plants will soak up the sun all day long.  



			
				B7fec said:
			
		

> so is it fish time? What's the plan?



I really would like to see a shoal of platinum/gold tetras. I love em, and i feel theyd suit the scape very well.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 2 weeks with ADA lighting*

here's the run down of the weekly regime.

5ml Tropica TPN and TPN+ daily.
3 squirts of liquid carbon, daily.

lights 5 hours per day (in the week) 6 @ weekends.

Water changes, 50% Tuesday, Thursday.

2 x 50% W/C Saturday and Sunday


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 2 weeks with ADA lighting*

i have seen some gold tetras in Lincoln, there was some nice X-RAY tetras in MA near you the other day. I reckon x-rays will look good in there. You have had them before though haven't you?


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 2 weeks with ADA lighting*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> stuworrall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's aquasys? havent heard of that company before but looking forward to the pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're new mate. Not out as yet. Nice gear though.
Click to expand...

Good to see some new glassware producers on the scene then 

Is that 5ml TPN and 5ml TPN+ or a 5ml mixture of the two?


----------



## faizal

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 2 weeks with ADA lighting*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

>



My goodness!!!!   That's just amazing Mark  . Absolutely lovely!!! 

Congratulations!!! 

I don't mean this as a bad thing,.....but that photo of yours,....I actually thought I was looking at Robert Downey Jr.


----------



## faizal

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 2 weeks with ADA lighting*

Someday I wish I could grow plants atleast half as good as you. It's truly an amzing looking tank there.


----------



## Zerocon

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 2 weeks with ADA lighting*

Looks so good! I am really looking forward to seeing this journal progress!
Everyone at UKAPS is so nice and helpful, it really inspires me to save up and get scaping!  

(soppy moment over  )


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 2 weeks with ADA lighting*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> Is that 5ml TPN and 5ml TPN+ or a 5ml mixture of the two?





			
				Zerocon said:
			
		

> Looks so good! I am really looking forward to seeing this journal progress!
> Everyone at UKAPS is so nice and helpful, it really inspires me to save up and get scaping!



Cheers mate. UKAPS is a good place to be.



			
				faizal said:
			
		

> Someday I wish I could grow plants atleast half as good as you. It's truly an amzing looking tank there.



Again, thanks   stick to a regime, and dont tincker around, you should be OK.



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> Is that 5ml TPN and 5ml TPN+ or a 5ml mixture of the two?



5 ml of both, everyday Stu. 

Everything i'm doing in this setup goes against the grain for me. In some respects, i guess, this is 'lean' dosing, but then i have the nutrient rich substrate in the form of AS and powersand S

I've taken the flash out today. here's a randomly fired shot...cables in the way   untidy me






Rununculus is doing great, and i'm finding runners developing in amongst the HC. tonight, I'll trim everything up.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 2 weeks with ADA lighting*

for the UWA fans


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 2 weeks with ADA lighting*

Looking great!  

Such speedy growth.  Reminds me of my first 60cm iwagumi a couple of years ago when I used the full ADA system - full carpet of HC/hairgrass from just a few pots in 4 weeks.



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> stuworrall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that 5ml TPN and 5ml TPN+ or a 5ml mixture of the two?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 ml of both, everyday Stu... i guess, this is 'lean' dosing,
Click to expand...

I wouldn't say lean really.  Your dosing 14x the Tropica instructions. 

NPK may be relatively lean compared with EI, but as you say, the ADA substrate system is more than capable of making up any deficiencies.

I'll be dosing similar in my next 60cm layout with inert substrate.

Nice UWA, by the way.


----------



## John Starkey

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 2 weeks with ADA lighting*

Thats it then by the time you come home next week it will be all over, grown in job done, (thanks to Nat   ),right whats next Mark,  ?    ,

only joking mate,great as always ,to be honest i am just speechless at the speed of this setup   

john.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 2 weeks with ADA lighting*



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> Thats it then by the time you come home next week it will be all over, grown in job done, (thanks to Nat  ),right whats next Mark,  ?   ,



 



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Nice UWA, by the way.



cheers George. 

The last shot for this weekend


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 2 weeks with ADA lighting*

Come on, its just early Saturday


----------



## Antoni

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 2 weeks with ADA lighting*

Great shots, I like better the UWA!

Can't believe the speed of this tank. If Mrs. Evans keep the tempo, you might be able to get another setup ready, before the deadline for IAPLC!   

Astonishing job! 

Come on Mark, with this speed of plant growth, tomorrow you will have something new to show us!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 2 weeks with ADA lighting*



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Come on, its just early Saturday





			
				Antoni said:
			
		

> Come on Mark, with this speed of plant growth, tomorrow you will have something new to show us!



 ...i got something now. 

Trim time! The first one, and many to follow.

I not gone too mad on HC, I just like to take the stray bit's out at first.

I've thinned the grass just a tad, cut off tall rununculus, and trimmed the stems, apart from Proserpinaca palustris ''Cuba'' , which needs much needed light.





Hopefully, you can see the plan for the stems at the back.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 2 weeks First trim*

Looks like you could do with a GF-15 Series inlet...


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 2 weeks First trim*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Looks like you could do with a GF-15 Series inlet...



and i'll trade you an ME14 range glass spray bar


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 2 weeks First trim*

 Are you developing Jets guys?


----------



## Garuf

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 2 weeks First trim*

Yeah, clear acrylic eductors.


----------



## nayr88

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 2 weeks First trim*

Well ill trade you.... A......scotch egg!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 2 weeks First trim*



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Are you developing Jets guys?



Rocket propelled tanks mate...the future! 

Oh no!   i found a bit if algae on my stone! where's the toothbrush


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 2 weeks First trim*

I need some help with fish choice.

I think platinum tetras would be a good choice.

A single species, tight shoaling...what do you reckon would work in here?


----------



## JEK

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 2 weeks First trim*

What about a good shoal of Aplocheilichtys normani? I think they would fit your scape nicely...
Tank is looking great BTW.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 2 weeks First trim*



			
				JEK said:
			
		

> What about a good shoal of Aplocheilichtys normani?



Yeah, they could work nicely mate


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 2 weeks First trim*

Lovely scape Mark  

Just read that Pallustris Cuba is not going well. Maybe this is too early for this plant or just not enough the light. We also had problems earlier on this scape: 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/viktorlant ... hotostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/viktorlant ... hotostream
As we had the ATI light unit too high form the surface. Since algae ages are the past, we moved down the light close to the surface and the plant become a real beauty. Looked good ealrier too, but without nice colors. Could be the same with the Solar unit, which is less strong than the ATI T5 we used.

As a personal note for this smaller tank Pallustris will be too large maybe. Smaller leaf plants would work better for this size like ludwigia arcuata, didiplis diandra, rotala wallichii.

I love this new plant on the foreground.   Looking forward to the fish selection. Quality work mate


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 2 weeks First trim*

cheers viktor.

The Pallustris Cuba is much slower than the other stems. Looks nice, but still green. It's too early to tell just yet.





With regards to size, a well timed trim should encourage smaller growth, and to get the timing just right for final images   

If i were at home, I'd lower the light, but it's just too risky. As good as the wife is, if something spirals out of control, i cant correct the issue.


----------



## John Starkey

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 2 weeks First trim*

What about ten penquin tetra's (Thayeria Boehikei),they shoal very tight and not too colourful,would look very nice in this scape


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 2 weeks First trim*

Anything but Harlequins please


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 2 weeks First trim*

There's many options. I'll go to my LFS next weekend. 

I've done a huge water change to reset everything for the coming week. I've also cleaned the stone 'George Farmer' style....tooth brush. Surprising what crap there was on them. I didn't clean them before putting them in. 

Quite a bit of Diatoms to....nothing like previous tanks.

Here is, really, the final pic for this mad weekend bout of posting


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 2 weeks First trim*

i still reckon X-rays would look cool in there, and they have some lovely ones at MA @ Bridgford.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 2 weeks First trim*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> i still reckon X-rays would look cool in there, and they have some lovely ones at MA @ Bridgford.



I'll go take a look.   

I've had a few mention my wife's abilities, as good as they are, she wouldn't be able to do it without my instruction   

she somehow, makes sense of this...





If this goes wrong...blame her


----------



## Joecoral

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 2 weeks First trim*

"friday - I'm home horny"


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 2 weeks First trim*

well, it has been 4 days!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 2 weeks First trim*

Its honey, not horny


----------



## JEK

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 2 weeks First trim*

Have you got any full shots with the black background, Mark?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 2 weeks First trim*



			
				JEK said:
			
		

> Have you got any full shots with the black background, Mark?



Here mate, I've taken one for you.

Coming home, always makes me nervous...you never know what state the tank will be in, but as the last couple of weeks, things are fine. 

HC needs another trim, and a pretty intense one at that.


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 3 weeks second trim needed.*

Looking good Mark - big thumbs up from me for the black background too.  It really makes the greens pop 

Tony


----------



## JEK

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 2 weeks First trim*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> JEK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you got any full shots with the black background, Mark?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here mate, I've taken one for you.
> 
> Coming home, always makes me nervous...you never know what state the tank will be in, but as the last couple of weeks, things are fine.
> 
> HC needs another trim, and a pretty intense one at that.
Click to expand...


Thanks, mate.  
It looks really good with the black background.... Can't really decide which one I like best.
The blue gives it a nice freshness, but the black gives a better contrast to the green.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 3 weeks second trim needed.*



			
				Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> Looking good Mark - big thumbs up from me for the black background too. It really makes the greens pop





			
				JEK said:
			
		

> Thanks, mate.
> It looks really good with the black background.... Can't really decide which one I like best.
> The blue gives it a nice freshness, but the black gives a better contrast to the green.



Cheers mate.  

 How about white maybe?...i'll do the final shots with all 3 i think.





Thanks Tony.  

I'm now going to flatten the HC. 8)


----------



## Antoni

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 3 weeks second trim needed.*

It is looking great with the black background! In fact I love it   

After the trim it will look even better


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 3 weeks second trim needed.*

another week of great growth!  I love how that Ranunculus looks in the iwagumi, jus like little palm trees in the distance   Like the black background too.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 3 weeks second trim needed.*



			
				Antoni said:
			
		

> It is looking great with the black background! In fact I love it



Thanks Antoni. 

i'm not sure which one i prefer. It's simple to change them though...just like my mood   



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> another week of great growth! I love how that Ranunculus looks in the iwagumi, jus like little palm trees in the distance



Cheers Stu. It does work well. Maybe it could be used as a substitute for P helferi?

here's a shot showing it a little better.





I am finding, now it's settled down, that it's very invasive. There are runners everywhere now.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 3 weeks second trim needed.*

here's a few short clips.

http://youtu.be/dMpZLdkr0NU


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 3 weeks second trim needed.*

Love the video mate.  The black background looks nice for a change.  

Gives a different feel but I'm not sure which one I'd prefer.  Probably no background to actually live with, and black for photos.

Ranunculus looks really nice, especially.  One to watch out for the future.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 3 weeks second trim needed.*

Cheers George.   

I've just trimmed/butchered the left hand side. Flattened the grass and some rununculus. 

The intention was always to have a 'low' mass of plants to the left, and when the grass recovers, it'll look quite flat.

The right side is full of stems, but the second trim of these should regain the over all balance...hopefully.


----------



## mrjackdempsey

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 3 weeks second trim complete*

That video looked ......ahem .........totally awesome, sorry Mark lost for words for a minute there (knowing me it doesn't happen enough). Really beautiful , top job


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 3 weeks second trim complete*

Awww, cheers Dave. 

I've done a couple of clips with the white, and after the trim. 

http://youtu.be/angDtpykzIo

I'm just getting some practise in, for the final shoot of vids and pics. 

There's a few things I've noticed since using solely Tropica plants...the main one is, no snails! a joy.


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 3 weeks second trim complete*

great vid mark. must be great to get home after a week away to see the progress of the tank. Still loving that black background over the white one though as the contrast is uber lovely


----------



## Antoni

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 3 weeks second trim complete*

The videos are great! 

I still like the black background more, but the white looks nice too   

The Formula 1 on the site works well too 

The Ranunculus is a great plant, I would consider it in some of my next setups.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 3 weeks second trim complete*

looks really nice, white or black, it still looks good. Great vids as well Mark.



ps, try and get a vid with the Eastenders omnibus edition in the background next time!


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 3 weeks second trim complete*

The Cardinals look great - they're a classic for a reason.  The RGB balance is lovely!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 3 weeks second trim complete*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> The Cardinals look great - they're a classic for a reason. The RGB balance is lovely!



Cheers matey. The wifes choice though. She reckons, because _she_ has looked after the tank, she should decide...cardinals it was.



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> ps, try and get a vid with the Eastenders omnibus edition in the background next time!



will do   



			
				Antoni said:
			
		

> The Ranunculus is a great plant, I would consider it in some of my next setups.



It's nice mate, and easy. I may use it in the 120cm  



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> great vid mark. must be great to get home after a week away to see the progress of the tank.



cheers Stu. It amazes me, how d=fast the tank is growing, and algae free. Some minor diatoms, but that's it. 

The plants pearl really intensely just an hour in to the photoperiod.

Here's Proserpinaca palustris ''Cuba'' reaching for the light. There's a touch of colour coming.


----------



## John Starkey

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 3 weeks second trim complete*

Hi Mark,the black background get's my vote mate,i love the vid's too,well you for cardinal's in the end, nice choice mate,

john.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 3 weeks second trim complete*



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> Hi Mark,the black background get's my vote mate,



Interesting that everyone prefers the black.   

Shooting with black, for me, is quite tough. Trying to eliminate any light spill onto the background, but allowing enough to fall on the plants. 

I have to use a piece of paper to control the light...high tech eh?





when shooting for a white background, you just let the light spill. I've only used 1 x 200w flash. With 2 you'd have tons more control, but i cant be bothered to pull the tank away from the wall right now.





Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## JEK

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 3 weeks second trim complete*

I specially like the last picture with the black background.


----------



## Garuf

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 3 weeks second trim complete*

I like my teeshirts black and my back grounds white, never liked black backgrounds, it will take a lot to win me over.
Scapes looking great as ever mark, full credit to you both. 
Unusual use of the ranunculus, it's normally used sporadically in a layout as a minor texture plant, to see it as a proper dense stand is something else.


----------



## mrjackdempsey

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 3 weeks second trim complete*

Hi Mark think you should go to the dark side or at least the black background, looks the biz. Now wondering what it would look like with charcoal grey? Truth is I find the wallpaper distracting


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 3 weeks second trim complete*



			
				mrjackdempsey said:
			
		

> Truth is I find the wallpaper distracting



Me to.   

I need a 'fish tank' room...


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 3 weeks second trim complete*

A new addition to the house, and i sense a new hobby   

A bonsai-ed Acer...


----------



## John Starkey

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 3 weeks second trim complete*

Stu Worrell's your man for bonsai,i have alway's fancied one but at my age now it would out live me   ,nice acer mate,

john.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 3 weeks second trim complete*

I used to keep Bonsai trees as well. When i say used to, I mean i kept them for about 6 months and they would die on me. I had an Acer and the hardest thing was trying to keep the leaves small. I often would over trim and water them, which would make them die.

Looks nice next to the Buddha though mate!


----------



## Antoni

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 3 weeks second trim complete*

Bonsai is nice, I love it  A new passion, but you will not be able to get the grow rate of the tank on the right   

I have only the little sekiboka - mini bonsai and it is great little tree.

Good look with it, mate!


----------



## spyder

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 3 weeks second trim complete*

Acer's don't do too well indoors.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 3 weeks second trim complete*



			
				spyder said:
			
		

> Acer's don't do too well indoors.


It's ok - it's under a halide (and ADA Solar too)!


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 3 weeks second trim complete*

Would be lovely if we could grow acers under halides   unfortunately it wont be the light but the humidity of the house that will do it in   They are ok to keep indoors for a day or two but ideally it would be outdoors where it will fare better.  Nice tree though mark, looks like it needs a trim tho due to uber growth


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 3 weeks second trim complete*

Before i went away, i did read up on bonsai trees, and indeed, they do need to be outside...so that's where it went.

Stu! i may be picking your brains sometime soon, if that's OK   

Well, after 3 months of working away, i now have the privilege of staying at home every night, for about 4 weeks. I can now dedicate some time to the set up.

My wife, Natalya, has done an awesome job, and really, this tank is as it is,because of her hard work. 

HC is rampant. and needs a serious trimming. Everything else can also be cut. 

Algae wise, there's a small bit of brown in places, but that's it. Not even a sign of it on the rocks...without any scrubbing!


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 3 weeks second trim complete*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Well, after 3 months of working away, i now have the privilege of staying at home every night, for about 4 weeks. I can now dedicate some time to the set up.


That's our Mark; forget about the wife and kids, and dedicate yourself to the 'scape!!   

Looking forward to new pics mate.


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 3 weeks second trim complete*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Before i went away, i did read up on bonsai trees, and indeed, they do need to be outside...so that's where it went.
> 
> Stu! i may be picking your brains sometime soon, if that's OK


Good stuff Mark.  Just give me a shout on email or the phone if its lots of questions! 

Its fun to be away sometimes but when you start to miss home it really drags.  Well done to your wife for keeping the scape tip top


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 3 weeks second trim complete*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> Just give me a shout on email or the phone if its lots of questions!



i'll pm you shortly. Thanks mate.  



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> That's our Mark; forget about the wife and kids, and dedicate yourself to the 'scape!!



 

You can see here, the HC is getting all 'fluffy' It was only trimmed last week, but evidently, i didn't trim it hard enough.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 3 weeks second trim complete*

A bit of tank cleaning duties this morning. 

I tidy up of the foreground as it was 'messy'

The stems get trimmed tonight. 

You can see the parvula, back left, is recovering very well. 

I've increased the lighting from 5 hours per day, to 6.

It's a rough pic, not even sharp...oh well.


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 4 weeks*

We can see the cable again...   
So one more week and its finished?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 4 weeks*

lowered the lights for a pic Ed   



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> So one more week and its finished?



Maybe 4 weeks and it might be done   

I think you can just see the algae problems. In the HC, front left...a bit of brown diatom.

I'm not even sure the filter has matured yet. 4 weeks and mature? I dont even know.   





I've picked my flash up from my parents today, so I'll take some decent images tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 4 weeks*

Hey Mark, the tank looks awesome. The new Tropica plant work really well with this layout. Can't wait to try it later.  

Will you trim the background stems to shape?


----------



## chump54

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 4 weeks*

great scape as usual Mark and absolutely amazing growth for 4 weeks. 

Chris


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 4 weeks*

stunning mate!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 4 weeks*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> stunning mate!



cheers fella.



			
				chump54 said:
			
		

> great scape as usual Mark and absolutely amazing growth for 4 weeks.



It's got me all excited for the new 120 scape.
 



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> The new Tropica plant work really well with this layout. Can't wait to try it later.



It's a cracker mate. Real easy to grow. takes a hacking too.





I'll be using it in the new tank, with a couple of other new varieties.   



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> Will you trim the background stems to shape?



I will Viktor. I've had unusual growth with these stems...in a good way. The first trim, saw light hit the lower parts, and stems grew from everywhere. The newly cut stems, still only have new shoots which are maybe 4 inches long. This gives me a dilemma with the next trim  :?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 4 weeks*

Don't put off until tomorrow, what can be done today! 

I trimmed the stems tonight.


----------



## mrjackdempsey

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 4 weeks*

Don't know how you it Mark, if you could bottle it you make a fortune.Tank is a joy to behold


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 4 weeks*

Taking shape very nicely indeed.  

You must be very happy with the progress so far.  I know I would be!


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 4 weeks*

i love it when those massive stems get a huge big haircut and completely turn the scape around again   The Ranunculus is still looking great when used in an iwagumi.  Have you been able to control the runners ok as you said it was getting quite invasive?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 4 weeks*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> You must be very happy with the progress so far. I know I would be!



Very happy George. I've got back a bit more excitement for future tanks.  



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> Have you been able to control the runners OK as you said it was getting quite invasive?



You can treat it just like tenellus. Cut out runners to stop the spread, and trim it hard to encourage smaller growth.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 4 weeks*



			
				mrjackdempsey said:
			
		

> Don't know how you it Mark, if you could bottle it you make a fortune.Tank is a joy to behold



Cheers mate. If i could fit the wife into a bottle, i would


----------



## John Starkey

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 4 weeks*

Just speechless mate,  

John.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 4 weeks*



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> Just speechless mate,



Cheers mate. 

I've been informed that there's one or 2 that dont believe this tanks age   ...rumours eh   

Here's a close up (high res, click on it,and magnify  ) after the trim. You can see the cut line on the stems


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 4 weeks*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> I've been informed that there's one or 2 that dont believe this tanks age   ...rumours eh


There's only one thing worse than being talked about, and that's not being talked about...

Lovely shot mate.  I really like the cardinals in there.  Nice to see _some_ red...


----------



## JEK

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 4 weeks*

Very nice, Mark! As usual...  
Will P. axelrodi be the only species in there?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 4 weeks*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Nice to see some red...



 I want it from plants though



			
				JEK said:
			
		

> Will P. axelrodi be the only species in there?



Is that the lastin for Cardinals?   Possibly mate. i still want gold tetras though.

I'm home for a while now, and the wife's lost all interest, so i can maybe change the fish without her noticing.


----------



## JEK

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 4 weeks*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> George Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see some red...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want it from plants though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JEK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will P. axelrodi be the only species in there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that the lastin for Cardinals?   Possibly mate. i still want gold tetras though.
> 
> I'm home for a while now, and the wife's lost all interest, so i can maybe change the fish without her noticing.
Click to expand...


_Paracheirodon axelrodi_ is latin for Cardinals, yes.  
I could'nt remember the english popular name, so that why I wrote it in latin.  

Gold tetras will look great in the scape. Do it, mate  She won't notice, they're almost the same.


----------



## gmartins

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 4 weeks*



			
				JEK said:
			
		

> _Paracheirodon axelrodi_ is latin for Cardinals, yes.



As of curiosity, _P. axelrodi_ is actually its true name. All other names are referred to as common names and they are a mess because they vary regionally. Hence the use latin in science to name all the species. A common language to all regardless of people's native language.  

The first name (here Paracheirodon) identifies the genus to which the species belongs and it always starts with a capital letter. The second name (here axelrodi) is always written with non-capital letters and it identifies the species. And as correctly done above, their name is always written in italics, (or normal font if the text is all written in italics).

cheers,

GM


----------



## faizal

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 4 weeks*

I know I am just echoing what is being said here but It's very beautiful Mark. Really like how your stems there have a very compacted look at the background. Congratulations.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 4 weeks*

clicked on the pic and it's even better when clicked on and enlarged. Brilliant photography! I need to pop round for a lesson. The plants look uber healthy, awesome!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 4 weeks*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> clicked on the pic and it's even better when clicked on and enlarged. Brilliant photography!



Thanks Ian.  



			
				JEK said:
			
		

> Gold tetras will look great in the scape. Do it, mate  She won't notice



I've found some platinum tetras...wonderful fish. I'll get them at the weekend.



			
				faizal said:
			
		

> I know I am just echoing what is being said here but It's very beautiful Mark



Cheers matey. Thanks.   

Things have slowed down somewhat. After every trim, the plants recover much slower. I cant for the life of me find ottos   and i could do with some. 

Here's a shot using 1 200w flash. The back lighting is uneven, but it gives an idea of what I'd like in the final images.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 4 weeks*

theres loads in the MA at Lincoln, Black Ottos to be precise. Nice looking little things.


----------



## John Starkey

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 4 weeks*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> john starkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just speechless mate,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers mate.
> 
> I've been informed that there's one or 2 that dont believe this tanks age   ...rumours eh
> 
> Here's a close up (high res, click on it,and magnify  ) after the trim. You can see the cut line on the stems
Click to expand...


Why do people have to think that it's untrue about the age   ,make's me angry,or maybe they just wish they were as good as you   ,

John.


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 4 weeks*

how odd about not believing the age as its all been journalled here     Loved that last picture.  I need to get myself some proper studio lights


----------



## JEK

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 4 weeks*



> I've found some platinum tetras...wonderful fish. I'll get them at the weekend.


I'm sure they will fit the scape nicely.  
Are you going to keep the cardinals in the scape also?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 4 weeks*

Hi Guys. It's been a while. Over 2 weeks!   

I've gone to hell and back with this tank. 

A badly timed trim, helped trigger diatoms. It covered everything. Anyway, after TLC, ottos and shrimp, it's all but gone now. 

I also bought some SAE's which are a pain in the blahblahblahblah! They decided to build some kind of nest under the HC!   

Here's a pic from tonight, after lights out. The stems are closed, and the drop checker is blue, as i'm adding o2 via raising the lilly pipe @ night. 

The 10 shrimp and 6 ottos, have done wonders on the stones.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi @ 4 weeks*

Here's a photo from tonight. sorry about the make shift Black background.





The stems in the back, still need a couple more trims to acquire the 'bush' look. Over all the tank needs a little 'tidy up'

When i receive my geissman lighting, i'm going to put in one of the powerchrome bulbes to see the difference in colour temp.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi adding O2*

Just thought I'd share my evening regime of adding O2. I just raise the lilly pipe. I've not done this in every tank I've done, but when i do, there's seems to be a marked improvement over all. Health water clarity etc...fish and shrimp love it!

It's Also helped eliminate diatoms quicker to.


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi adding O2*

We're using it too on our gallery tanks. A massive help at the end of the day. Surface scum goes away til the beginning of the day.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi adding O2*



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> Surface scum goes away til the beginning of the day.



strangely enough, I've not had any with this tank. Not even in the day, when the surface is flat calm.


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi adding O2*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> viktorlantos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surface scum goes away til the beginning of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strangely enough, I've not had any with this tank. Not even in the day, when the surface is flat calm.
Click to expand...


Usually there's something wrong with the plants if you see that. Or just get warmer with a few degrees etc etc. There could be many reason. They appear, then we not see them for weeks. But the night aeration do the job whenever it appears.

Sorry for the OFF


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi adding O2*

Come on Mark, get those scissors out


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi adding O2*



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Come on Mark, get those scissors out



It's in need of TLC for sure. To be honest, after the diatoms, i decided to leave everything until they're gone. They've receded, so now i can start to trim again


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi adding O2*

I mentioned earlier about the SAE's 'digging' in the HC. 

Here's a pic of the hole they've made. Right in the middle. 

Also, as Ed mentions, i think it's time for a trim. Stems are now beginning to grow out of the water.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi adding O2*



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Come on Mark, get those scissors out



I did good boss


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi adding O2*

looking nice, that HC hole will soon fill in. Have you removed the SAE'S yet?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi adding O2*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> Have you removed the SAE'S yet?



no mate. Still there. I'm not even going to attempt to get them. 

Here's a short video clip after the trim.   

Watch in 720p


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi adding O2*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> that HC hole will soon fill in



Here's the culprits...   






Meh...they're fun to watch i guess.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi adding O2*

not to everyone's liking i see.   

Anyway, the sae's are going. They're slowly annihilating my HC. A real pain.


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi adding O2*

Hehe, good luck catching them


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi adding O2*

Tried SAE's once and never again, they are very territorial also, annoying fish!! The tank is coming along nicely, shame about the caves in the HC now, I am sure they will fill in quickly, keeping a close eye on the trimming, something that I need to learn for my next scape.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi adding O2*

It's been a while for an update on the tank. 

About 4 weeks ago, i suffered a strange lack of growth on the HC. I've put it down to over trimming and the sae's

I cleaned the filter, changed back to a spray bar, and i'm not sure if it's coincidence, but I've changed to ADA NAG green, and like a miracle, the tank has bounced back with a vengeance!

The HC is doing good again, and everything is such a vivid green. 





My estimations for the tank being finished are a bit, and actually, i'm seeing the benefits of letting a tank run it's own course.


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi adding O2*

Thats placebo effect of ADA bulb


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi adding O2*



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Thats placebo effect of ADA bulb



yep. One things for sure though, my plants love it! Fact!!

It's a pig to do any decent sort of filming. Everything is green. In real life, i love it, but for pics and stuff...not so good. At least i have flash to fall back on for images. 

So, i mentioned the nightmare i had with the tank...HC stopped, fish dig up HC, no real algae though.

The tank has sprung back into life again, and I've added a couple of riccia stones...thank Ed (a special dark green variety  )

This is after a trim of the stems...yet again. And the foreground is coming back to life after a really tricky time. 

Another month or 2 of TLC, and it should be done. I'm loving parvula too.


----------



## Antoni

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi adding O2*

That tank is looking so natural, I just love it. In the past I had some doubts about the shaping of the stems on the back..., but you have shown us the master class again    It looks so complete to me now!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi adding O2*

Thanks Antoni, a really nice thing to say   

Regards to stems, it's just repeated trimming. A cut slightly higher than the last, to achieve a bush, or thicket. 

In this tank, due to it's size, i'm close to the limit with trimming. In a bigger tank, I'd have loads of trims left.

That said, i could hack this down to the ground and they'd still grow back, but with that comes issues with the over all strength of the plant...From past experience.

Quit possibly though, i could do what George did, and change the whole planting, but keep the rocks....ermmm...or just rescape!   yeah, bring on a new scape! 



			
				Antoni said:
			
		

> It looks so complete to me now!



A bit more 'blending' of the plants, and the rununculas to recover, and it's close to being done.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi adding O2*

thumbs up Mark!

Is the riccia dead centre as well as on the left? Did you cut out the hole the SAE's made?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi adding O2*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> Is the riccia dead centre as well as on the left? Did you cut out the hole the SAE's made?



yes, and to the left. The HC is now crawling again, so i anticipate that area getting covered again. 

I did cut out the affected areas, and was close to taking the whole damn Lot out...it was that bad. But time has been a great healer  8)


----------



## Sonnyarba

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi adding O2*

First time when I saw this tank I immediately fell in love. It has a soul of the real nature aquarium.

What technique did you use to divide areas of HC and parvula, to keep them from mixing one with other? Stone?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi adding O2*



			
				Sonnyarba said:
			
		

> First time when I saw this tank I immediately fall in love. It has a soul of the real nature aquarium.
> 
> What technique did you use to divide areas of HC and parvula, to keep them from mixing one with other? Stone?



Thank you   

I planted them quite far apart. Slowly, the grass is creeping forward, and starting to mingle with the front plants. 

It was mentioned a few pages back about the lack of height with the substrate, but this particular look was what i was after. Just a bit of grass peering over the top.


----------



## icepotato89

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi adding O2*

the shimmer of the MH is awesome, what kind of background is that?


----------



## Antoni

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi adding O2*

Thanks for sharing the trimming technique, Mark!




> A bit more 'blending' of the plants, and the rununculas to recover, and it's close to being done.



Yes I was thinking about the rununculas, that in the previous picture it has looked better and more bushy... 

I think you will re-scape it after the recovery   new plants, new hard scape and concept  to bring new excitement to you and to all of us


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi adding O2*



			
				Antoni said:
			
		

> Yes I was thinking about the rununculas, that in the previous picture it has looked better and more bushy...



Yes, it took a beating from my scissors. It's coming back now though.   

I guess, one of the great things with journals, is you get to see all of the stages, before a tank is complete. 

There are times in a tanks life, where things dont sit right, not due to design but lack of time, and the final image, is after the full amount of time. 



			
				icepotato89 said:
			
		

> the shimmer of the MH is awesome, what kind of background is that?



One of the reasons i use Halides. The background is a graduated blue background. I guess you could make one with photoshop, and get it printed.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi adding O2*

After the recovery, the tank is now on overdrive. Everything is growing at quite a pace again. 

The rotala sp. green, is making the quickest recover to date. 

The parvula is looking great. And the HC is giving off runners again, with nice big leaves. 

Here's an angled shot from the other side this time. 





After a few months of having to 'fight' to make a tank look half healthy, the power of ADA seems to be working, along with TPN+, co2 and a good light source.

I've not even done a water change in 2 weeks   ...that's unlike me.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi ...greening up nicely.*

Well, after changing a few things, things have turned for the better as i mentioned. 

I've intentional left the tank alone in terms of trimming, just to allow everything to recover properly.

It's really untidy at the moment, but now i'm confident again in trimming. 

I'll cut everything today.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi ...greening up nicely.*

The SAE's are gone!  8) 

They're now in the big tank.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi ...SAE's gone*

they'll enjoy it more in there!

Lets hope they don't dig your gravel up.


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi ...SAE's gone*

And nuke your moss... That was brave I have to say. Let the way you caught them remain a mistery


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 'Blue Sky' Iwagumi ...SAE's gone*

I'm currently unable to walk properly so i'm struggling to do anything to my tanks, due to a minor medical reason.I'm on proper painkillers, which are making life much easier. However,the 60 is getting over grown.

I have managed to take a pic though. 





*Where's the rocks? *


----------



## Ian Holdich

bloody hell mate, thats a weeks growth in there! I only saw this last week and it's gone mental!

hope you get well soon.


----------



## jay

Actually really love the growth. recently brought Amano's Nature Aquarium: Complete Works and this really reminds me of some of his in my opinion, earlier, great 'scapes. Love the shadow the stems are creating.


----------



## Mark Evans

ianho said:
			
		

> hope you get well soon.



cheers mate. I'm bored of the sofa now   



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> thats a weeks growth in there! I only saw this last week and it's gone mental!



Thats metal halides for you   



			
				jay said:
			
		

> recently brought Amano's Nature Aquarium: Complete Works and this really reminds me of some of his in my opinion, earlier, great 'scapes. Love the shadow the stems are creating



Thanks mate. I've always loved how amano uses shadows, and the darker areas. Something many of us dont really do.


----------

